

Opus beats all other lossy audio codecs. Again - Tsiolkovsky
http://jmspeex.livejournal.com/13547.html

======
roryokane
I would love it if Opus became more popular, so that I could save disk space –
most of my 105GB music library is MP3. But for now, since I can’t listen to
opus-format music in iTunes or on my iPod, I don’t use it for my music
library.

What I do use Opus for is encoding lossless recordings that I make with WAVE
Recorder
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tylab.wave...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tylab.waverec16.lite))
on my phone. These are usually recordings of ideas I have for music. I don’t
mind the compatibility problem when encoding those recordings as Opus because
I never need to access those voice memos anywhere other than my computer.
Also, I refer to them rarely enough that even though I have to use VLC to
listen to those files, and VLC has a worse interface than QuickTime Player for
my needs, I consider the disk space savings worth it.

------
binarycrusader
Unfortunately, Opus doesn't have a proper specification, instead relying on
source code in several places to provide documentation through extrapolating
what code intended.

To quote Sean Barrett:

    
    
      Opus' non-public-domain code as spec is terrible.
      Independent implementation requires "clean room" = writing
      own specification!
    

Sean is famous among the game developer community for providing a useful
variety of public domain code (i'd call them libraries, but almost all are
written to be used as a single-header file include):

[https://github.com/nothings/stb](https://github.com/nothings/stb)

